# FireFox: ouvrir un nouvel onglet. Impossible?



## lithium (15 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir, 
Voilà je suis sous TIGER et je viens d'installer la version1,4 de Firefox il tourne nikel, même mieux qu'avant, mais le hic c'est que je ne parviens plus à ouvrir un lien dans un nouvel onglet en le cliquant (le lien) avec le troisieme bouton de ma souris!!
Y'a t'il une extension precise pour reactiver cette fonction?
Par avance merci.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juin 2005)

Vérifie du coté de ta souris et du coté des préférences de Firefox


----------



## lithium (19 Juin 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Vérifie du coté de ta souris et du coté des préférences de Firefox



Salut, concernant ma siuris rien de changé que ce soit materiel ou que ce sit au niveau des preferences souris.
Et sinon pour FFX pareil la navigation par onglets est configuré.
Mais toujours rien.


----------

